# Gothic 2 Schlösser knacken



## XxdaywalkerxX (6. Januar 2005)

*Gothic 2 Schlösser knacken*

HI,
Ich bin grad dabei Gothic 2 ein zweites mal durchzuzoggen(als Magier), nur leider hab ich ein Prob mit dem Schlösser knacken,Thorben will es mir nicht beibringen er sagt er müsse sich erst überzeugen ob ich ehrlich bin!!

Kann ich das bei wem anderen auch lernen, oder muss ich irgendwas machen??(seinen Lehrling hab ich schon zurückgebracht, und als ichs das erste mal gespielt hab war ich bei der Miliz,da hat ers mir gelernt)

Bitte Hilfe!!!!


mfg


----------



## ork1234 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 Schlösser knacken*



			
				XxdaywalkerxX am 06.01.2005 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> Ich bin grad dabei Gothic 2 ein zweites mal durchzuzoggen(als Magier), nur leider hab ich ein Prob mit dem Schlösser knacken,Thorben will es mir nicht beibringen er sagt er müsse sich erst überzeugen ob ich ehrlich bin!!
> 
> Kann ich das bei wem anderen auch lernen, oder muss ich irgendwas machen??(seinen Lehrling hab ich schon zurückgebracht, und als ichs das erste mal gespielt hab war ich bei der Miliz,da hat ers mir gelernt)
> ...



Du hättest die Schulden für Gritta bezahlen müssen, dann hätt ers dir beigebracht. Altarnativ kannstes auch in der Diebes Gilde lernen, dazu musst du dir aber erst zugnag verschaffen.


----------



## Homerclon (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 Schlösser knacken*



			
				XxdaywalkerxX am 06.01.2005 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> Ich bin grad dabei Gothic 2 ein zweites mal durchzuzoggen(als Magier), nur leider hab ich ein Prob mit dem Schlösser knacken,Thorben will es mir nicht beibringen er sagt er müsse sich erst überzeugen ob ich ehrlich bin!!
> 
> Kann ich das bei wem anderen auch lernen, oder muss ich irgendwas machen??(seinen Lehrling hab ich schon zurückgebracht, und als ichs das erste mal gespielt hab war ich bei der Miliz,da hat ers mir gelernt)
> ...


Du musst dir den Segen von Adanos und von Innos holen.
Dies macht Vatras und der Feuermagier am Marktplatz(name vergessen)
Der Feuermagier verlangt aber eine kleine Spende des guten Willens.
Ansonsten kannst du es noch bei der Diebesgilde lernen.
Wenn du DNdR installiert hast dann kann man es auch noch bei einem der Piraten lernen.


----------



## LucasB (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 Schlösser knacken*



> Du musst dir den Segen von Adanos und von Innos holen.
> Dies macht Vatras und der Feuermagier am Marktplatz(name vergessen)
> Der Feuermagier verlangt aber eine kleine Spende des guten Willens.
> Ansonsten kannst du es noch bei der Diebesgilde lernen.
> Wenn du DNdR installiert hast dann kann man es auch noch bei einem der Piraten lernen.



Allein durch den Segen macht ers nicht. Das hab ich gestern mal versucht, das ging nicht. Den Segen benötigt man nur, um seine Stimme zu bekommen, damit man Lehrling werden kann. Aber damit er dir das Schlösser knacken beibringt musst du die Sache mit Gritta erledigen.


----------



## Homerclon (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 Schlösser knacken*



			
				LucasB am 06.01.2005 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> > Du musst dir den Segen von Adanos und von Innos holen.
> > Dies macht Vatras und der Feuermagier am Marktplatz(name vergessen)
> > Der Feuermagier verlangt aber eine kleine Spende des guten Willens.
> > Ansonsten kannst du es noch bei der Diebesgilde lernen.
> ...


hmm, kann sein, ich hab das mit Gritta immer gemacht gehabt, daher hatte ich da nie probleme.  
Versuch mal ihm das Schuldenbuch von Lehmar zu geben, vielleicht bringt er es einem dann bei.


----------



## MasterChief319 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 Schlösser knacken*



			
				ork1234 am 06.01.2005 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> XxdaywalkerxX am 06.01.2005 10:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie komm ich in die diebesgilde?


----------



## Homerclon (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 Schlösser knacken*



			
				MasterChief319 am 07.01.2005 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ork1234 am 06.01.2005 10:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es gibt 2 Wege, der schnelle und der langsame.

Der schnelle sollte eigentlich etwas einfacher sein, aber man muss zum Lernen mehr zahlen, dafür kriegt man aber das Kopfgeld von mind. einem Mitglied der Diebesgilde.

http://www.mondgesaenge.de/G2DB/index.htm?data=data_quest.js&id=q_71


----------

